# Best Glue Type For Laminated Turning Blanks



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a bunch of scraps I was thinking of laminating into turning blanks. I generally use tite bond II or III for other glue ups. I was wondering if there is a more prefered glue for this type of application?

Greg


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I have a bunch of scraps I was thinking of laminating into turning blanks. I generally use tite bond II or III for other glue ups. I was wondering if there is a more prefered glue for this type of application?
> 
> Greg



I've done around 500 laminated bowls using just plain old yellow glue and never had a problem.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 1, 2013)

That is good news. I was reading on your site earlier about your glue ups. I think I am going to start a bit simpler than the ones you have up there. It will be a few weeks yet before i get anything cranked out. When i do i will post some pix to share.


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> That is good news. I was reading on your site earlier about your glue ups. I think I am going to start a bit simpler than the ones you have up there. It will be a few weeks yet before i get anything cranked out. When i do i will post some pix to share.



Great. Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2013)

I have done a few laminated or segmented turnings and regular titebond has worked well for me, never had a glue joint failure. But like any glue up a good fitting joint is key, and don't over clamp to tight so as to squeeze out all the glue. But any regular old yellow glue or titebond will work just fine.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2013)

I've used titebond just because I have it on hand.


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> ... don't over clamp to tight so as to squeeze out all the glue ...




Boy, howdy, have you ever got THAT right ! I found that out the hard way very early on.

I also recommend not sanding above 100 grit so as to have rough surfaces that take the glue well --- particularly important on the more dense woods.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

phinds said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > ... don't over clamp to tight so as to squeeze out all the glue ...
> ...



I will be sure to take those points into consideration when doing the glue ups. Is there any way of putting color into a glue to highlight the joint in any way. ie putting a black line of glue in between 2 really white pieces of maple?


----------



## phinds (Jul 2, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Is there any way of putting color into a glue to highlight the joint in any way. ie putting a black line of glue in between 2 really white pieces of maple?



I use contrasting-color veneer in joints to great effect. I have a huge stock of same if you're interested.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

phinds said:


> Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way of putting color into a glue to highlight the joint in any way. ie putting a black line of glue in between 2 really white pieces of maple?
> ...



Hmmm... that sounds interesting. I will have to try that for sure. What do you have laying around?


----------



## phinds (Jul 2, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Hmmm... that sounds interesting. I will have to try that for sure. What do you have laying around?



Several 10's of thousands of square feet of something like 80+ species.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

phinds said:


> Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... that sounds interesting. I will have to try that for sure. What do you have laying around?
> ...



Well that narrows it down  Ill take the one on the top shelf.

Being that it will be experimental I would prolly lean toward something cheap. Walnut or something of similar color would be good. Something light would also be good. Maybe some non figured maple or something of similar color.


----------



## phinds (Jul 2, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> ...



Tell me how much you want to spend including postage and I'll send you a mix to play with (both light and dark woods)


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

phinds said:


> Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> 
> 
> > phinds said:
> ...



Will $30 bucks be enough for a few blanks worth?


----------



## phinds (Jul 2, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how much you want to spend including postage and I'll send you a mix to play with (both light and dark woods)
> ...



Nah, too much. If you really only want enough for say half-dozen blanks, call it $10 plus postage.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

phinds said:


> Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> 
> 
> > phinds said:
> ...



ok lets go with 20 bucks worth. I would like to try some bowl and stopper blanks to see how cool the pin striping will come out.


----------



## phinds (Jul 2, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> ok lets go with 20 bucks worth. I would like to try some bowl and stopper blanks to see how cool the pin striping will come out.



I'll give you $20 worth including postage and you'll have plenty to play with. PM me your address.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

phinds said:


> Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> 
> 
> > ok lets go with 20 bucks worth. I would like to try some bowl and stopper blanks to see how cool the pin striping will come out.
> ...



Done. I need your pp address so I can send payment.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

[/u]Payment sent Thank you much sir.


----------



## phinds (Jul 2, 2013)

*ARRRRGGGGHH I DO THIS EVERY DAMNED TIME !!!!*

Every time I agree to put up a batch of mixed veneer for somebody I have in mind a set amount for the agreed on price and then when I go down to the basement and wander among all those species and colors I invariably think AT EVERY TURN "well, I can't very well give him a lot without a piece of THIS" and then I end up with twice as much as my "set amount".

SO here's what you get for $20 postpaid. 

[attachment=27107]

OK --- this is weird. I've never had any problem posting pics before. Guess it's going to be mystery lot 

[attachment=27108]
OK, got it that time



That'll do you a bowl or two !

Also, some of those brownish pieces will be a lot darker edge-on in a bowl joint than they look in this pic.

.

.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

phinds said:


> *ARRRRGGGGHH I DO THIS EVERY DAMNED TIME !!!!*
> 
> Every time I agree to put up a batch of mixed veneer for somebody I have in mind a set amount for the agreed on price and then when I go down to the basement and wander among all those species and colors I invariably think AT EVERY TURN "well, I can't very well give him a lot without a piece of THIS" and then I end up with twice as much as my "set amount".
> 
> ...



For some reason the pic isn't comeing thru on my end


----------



## phinds (Jul 2, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> For some reason the pic isn't comeing thru on my end



Yeah, I had to update the post. I assume you get it now, yes?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

phinds said:


> Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason the pic isn't comeing thru on my end
> ...



Yes sir got it! Way more than I was expecting thank you for your generosity.


----------



## phinds (Jul 2, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> ...



No problem. Happy turning. Don't forget to post pics of the result once you have used some of it.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 6, 2013)

I got the package of veneers today. Thank you sir! Every thing looks great. It is now on my list if things to do.


----------

